# [closed] Butch is crafting Lily Record Player



## mayor_nayynayy (Apr 25, 2020)

*Butch is crafting Lily record player! 





tips appreciated!
I'll pm you with dodo code! *​


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 25, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## angelprincesskiki (Apr 25, 2020)

Can I please visit


----------



## flurrybuster (Apr 25, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## Neopet (Apr 25, 2020)

I'd like to visit : )


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 25, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## Mimi_ (Apr 25, 2020)

I would like to stop by, thanks!


----------



## serenityyy.e (Apr 25, 2020)

i would like to visit


----------

